# Wind up watch made in GDR



## Kayleigh Martell (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all, ive been given a watch by my Nana prior to her passing away. It is a wind up watch but I have had trouble identifying what it is as the writing on the back is German and I havnt seen one like it anywhere online. Help to identify it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance, Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Kayleigh Martell said:


> Hi all, ive been given a watch by my Nana prior to her passing away. It is a wind up watch but I have had trouble identifying what it is as the writing on the back is German and I havnt seen one like it anywhere online. Help to identify it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance, Kayleigh


 hello and welcome, spend some time introducing yourself and post some pics of your watch without which no one will be much help to you :yes:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Kayleigh. If it was made in the GDR it may well be a Ruhla. These were probably the most common imported East German brand. Is the script on the dial anything like the watch below?

















A GUB Glashutte could be the other possibility.


----------

